# What is this part? Seems to be leaking



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Moderators, can this be moved to the Diesel area?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

This engine is not the same as the NA cruzes. Not even close. Your car is based on the Australian Holden Cruze, I am guessing you are in South Korea.


That sensor is the camshaft position sensor (maybe a friendly Australian can confirm), although your injector may be the source of the leak judging by the pictures.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

I think the car is a Korean-built Cruze, the Oz-build Cruze came later than 2010.

Some more details, such as where jarvja is, and the VIN for the car might help, but I agree with Snipesy that it looks like it's coming from the injector.

I'll have a grovel around and see if I have anything showing that area (I'm not taking my nice clean plastic cover off to have look, sorry!)

The only mention of it I was able to find: http://www.mcleod-schmidt.id.au/~grs/Camshaft_Cover_Replacement.pdf


----------



## jarvja (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi, I live in Finland. Donno if this is korean or australian build. But thank you for the help to identify that leak. Allthoug it wasnt my main problem, just noticed it when trying to find reason for draining my battery after 1-2 days. Ill need to change topic to be more accurate to the help needed.
if youll give your opinion what might be the reason for draining battery. For my opinion it seems to be strange as after i kill the engine and take off negative cable and put my ammeter between it, for couple of minutes it displays 9ma. Thats okay, no draining. But if put the key on and turn it on (not starting the car) and turn it off, ammeter displays 0,8-0,9a ( way too much) so if negative cable is disconnected and reseated, no draining. But this has to be made after every drive. Only relay that is relatively hot even after hours of car beeibg parked (relay number 07, ign. Main. Under the hood fusebox) reseating this gives same result as researing negative cable. Any ideas ? Something stays on after car is turned off. To be mentioned that for this car dpf has been removed + dpf off so the software won try to burn/clean it. Same time celtic stage 1 optimization was installed. I have contacted the company that made this procedure that would it have something to do with my battery draining issue, but the guy there told that it is impossible. Draining problem started nearly same time... could it be ecu problem / badly modified ?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Moderators, can this be moved to the Diesel area?


moderators, can this be moved to the international diesel area?


----------

